# Einstein quiz/test thing



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

This got posted over at INTPf by a guy name Madoness. I found it tricky, but doable (and a lot of fun). Anyway, _don't_ post the answer if you get it, and don't look it up, but I wanted to leave a poll asking how many people could actually solve it. In his original post, he said that it was only ~2% of the population... but I think it's got to be higher than that. Anyway, I thought I'd post it here because the sample size is a lot bigger (and includes other types, rather than the uniform INTP set). Anyway, here's most of his original post.



Einstein give us a puzzle like this, for he stressed examining assumptions, and once wrote: "The important thing is to not stop questioning."

1. Facts:
2. There are 5 houses in 5 different colours
3. In each house lives a person with a different nationality..
4. These 5 owners drink a certain beverage, smoke a certain brand of cigar and keep a certain pet.
5. No owners have the same pet, smoke the same brand of cigar or drink the same drink.

1. Hints:
2. The Brit lives in a red house.
3. The Swede keeps dogs as pets.
4. The Dane drinks tea.
5. The green house is on the left of the white house.
6. The green house owner drinks coffee.
7. The person who smokes Pall Mall rears birds.
8. The owner of the yellow house smokes Dunhill.
9. The man living in the house right in the centre drinks milk.
10. The Norwegian lives in the first house.
11. The man who smokes Blend lives next to the one who keeps cats.
12. The man who keeps horses lives next to the man who smokes Dunhill.
13. The owner who smokes Blue Master drinks beer.
14. The German smokes Prince.
15. The Norwegian lives next to the blue house.
16. The man who smokes Blend has a neighbour who drinks water.

The question for the Einstein test is ... WHO KEEPS THE FISH?


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Funny thing is, I was going to send you this puzzle, although the one I know was a variation. The version I remember was "Who owns the zebra?" There were a few other details that were different, but meh, details. 

I'll give this one a try, though. It sounds like the sort of puzzle I loved as a kid.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I think I've figured out the answer, I'm just waiting to hear back from Crypt to find out if I was right.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

niice night. haha you know me well--cause I thought this was great. I loved the "chinese iq test" someone posted here a while back, too. Those little creative/logic puzzles are some of my favorites.

and yes, you were right, goog--though you probably already got my message by now.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Yep, just got it and replied.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

This turned into a messy game of advanced sudoko with missing variables.. also waiting to see if my answer was right.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

This would just take a lot of time, so I can't be hacked to do it.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I posted in this thread yesterday (when lots of my posts got deleted) that I think I got it right, I googled to see if my answers were right & they were


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Ha.

I didn't do it.

But I put yes anyways.

Because. I'm super lazy.

And. I figured. Since it wasn't retarded obvious, it'd either take a lot of work, or be a silly attention trick or something. But I saw no trickery. 

And I had no intention of putting that much thought into it. So I just said yes with the faith that I could do it if I played it out enough in my head >.<

It's the same, right? 

 Ha.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Too bad there isn't a lazy-INTP option in the poll that reads "I'm reasonably confident that I could solve the puzzle if I wanted to, and I'm comfortable with that."


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Robatix said:


> Too bad there isn't a lazy-INTP option in the poll that reads "I'm reasonably confident that I could solve the puzzle if I wanted to, and I'm comfortable with that."


Hahaha. I was talking to someone else about this as they worked on it with that sentiment. Said that I'd do it if they found the correct answer. . . and still have yet to start.

I console myself with the fact that I didn't say _when_ I'd get around to it. Soon, perhaps.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Trope said:


> Hahaha. I was talking to someone else about this as they worked on it with that sentiment. Said that I'd do it if they found the correct answer. . . and still have yet to start.
> 
> I console myself with the fact that I didn't say _when_ I'd get around to it. Soon, perhaps.



:angry::angry:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Trope said:


> Hahaha. I was talking to someone else about this as they worked on it with that sentiment. Said that I'd do it if they found the correct answer. . . and still have yet to start.
> 
> I console myself with the fact that I didn't say _when_ I'd get around to it. Soon, perhaps.





Nyx said:


> :angry::angry:


Guess we know who that "someone else" is. XD


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Its easy when you factor in the different shoe sizes and socialisation patterns of each resident...

roud:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Robatix said:


> Guess we know who that "someone else" is. XD


So you're only "selectively" lazy to time-consuming puzzles :wink:


----------



## northernsky (Feb 21, 2009)

I worked it out and then looked it up and I did get it right. Not sure anyone is going to own up to no getting it right though so the poll may be skewed! I really enjoyed this, I love logic puzzles. I made a list of all the possibilities, then drew a little diagram and filled in all the possible answers for each space and worked it out from there.


----------



## ThinkerNinja (Mar 21, 2010)

Woopeee! Solved it, but it was annoying trying to do it assuming the least amount of things as possible. So I think most of the time was suited to work out stuff just by looking at the information ><


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of another website with puzzles such as this? This was awesome when I did it months ago.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

I solved this test when I was 15 at a psychology class. Helps to visualise.:happy:


----------



## ThinkerNinja (Mar 21, 2010)

Darn it! I wish we had psychology as a subject or sub-topic for a subject at school. Currently 14 years old in Australia. Unfortunately just the basics next year under the 'Sciences' category for Year 10; Chemistry, Physics and Biology. Unless there is some sort of class out of school somewhere where people for one reason or another offer psychology classes..?

What topics are studied there? Or just in any sort of psychology class or subject anywhere?


----------

